
Ask HN: What user data protection techniques should I absolutely know about? - theSage
I&#x27;m in a startup. Big companies have dedicated teams for security and still face leaks etc. What are some of the essential things about security that I need to know about? Some I can think of are:<p>1. Don&#x27;t implement stuff on your own
2. If you don&#x27;t need it don&#x27;t store it
3. Assume you&#x27;re already hacked. Isolate different areas of your system<p>What other simple things are there that would go a long way in protecting a user&#x27;s data?
======
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto-
shredding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto-shredding) helps to deal with
backups.

